# I volunteered . . .



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I can't offer suggestions on judges since I don't usually get to watch conformation rings much when I am at big clusters, but I do wish you the best in doing your show. I have never been a show chair, but I have been a stewards chair. It is a lot of work to put on a show and while lots of people want to show, they don't always want to work. Good for you to volunteer.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good for you for volunteering - we need people like you in the poodle world.


----------

